# Critique this udder please.



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So we have a chance to buy a buck out of this nigerian dam. Here are some udder pics. They aren't great, but tell me what you think.

Thanks


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... they aren't showing up for me.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

For me either?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, pictures aren't working.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I will try again. Hold on


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

here they are i hope


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Is she a FF? and how many hours full is she?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

No this is her third. She is eight weeks out and 12 hour fill .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not an udder i'd consider a buckling from personally. Teats are quite small, placement isn't good. I'd like to see more height and width through the escutcheon, better attachments. Medial is really lacking as well. The capacity doesn't look too bad. Overall, the udder isn't terrible, i've seen much worse, but it's got too many things going on that make it not buck quality...in my opinion.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. Glad to have your opinion. I am really new to udders.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree 100% with Kylee on this. Not a doe I would purchase a buck out of.


----------

